# Off-Topic Sasuage...



## bigwheel (Jan 6, 2007)

Well it do look nice. Sorry it did not turn out as good as anticipated..but sure tips you the hat for trying it out so we could all learn a lesson or two on the intricacies of the operation based on the scienfifical model of experimentation. Suspect you aint never had no real Andouille...which could be adding to the woes..and unless you make it yourself you aint likely to find none.  Works real similar to bbq..beer..mashed tates etc.  Was gonna include sausage in that category but since we already speaking of sausage didnt seem to make no sense

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well it do look nice. Sorry it did not turn out as good as anticipated..but sure tips you the hat for trying it out so we could all learn a lesson or two on the intricacies of the operation based on the scienfifical model of experimentation. Suspect you aint never had no real Andouille...which could be adding to the woes..and unless you make it yourself you aint likely to find none.  Works real similar to bbq..beer..mashed tates etc.  Was gonna include sausage in that category but since we already speaking of sausage didnt seem to make no sense
> 
> bigwheel



Why do people think that just because a particular region of the country came up with a recipe that other regions cant get the same.  Virginia has a high concentration of Mexican culture here.  There are a lot of authentic Mexican stores all over.  I get fresh chorizo all the time that is the same as sold in New Mexico, Texas and Mexico.  Now I am not arguing that homemade may have a different flavor than FOOD KITTY stuff, but I don’t remember reading in Gary's post where he got the Anduille.  So why is it that you feel that what we get anywhere other than Texas isn’t the real deal?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## john pen (Jan 7, 2007)

Sigh.... :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Sitting in the front row 8) BTTG vs BW. Kind of like watching a car wreck, nothing good can come of it but it is fun [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]  [smilie=new_argue.gif]  [smilie=poke.gif]  [smilie=pirate.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I knew the Andouille wasnt worth a flip cuz he didn't mention it being ho made...and using Chef Folse's recipe as a base so that part was a dead giveaway. As far as Mexican Chroizo...it triggers my puke reflexes real quick and being an old S. Texas boy I have sampled way more than enough of the stuff to know I dont like it. Doubt I like it if we was assured the recipe come from Pancho Villa himself. I much rather have Owen's or Jimmy Dean with my blancillos..papas and flour taurpolians.  Now maybe Santa Anna had a good version..I aint sure about that. Sides everybody know cops is much more astute than slab savers.  Thats how I figgered out all this stuff.  It's elementary my dear Watson..elementary

bigwheel






			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I knew the Andouille wasnt worth a flip cuz he didn't mention it being ho made...and using Chef Folse's recipe as a base so that part was a dead giveaway. As far as Mexican Chroizo...it triggers my puke reflexes real quick and being an old S. Texas boy I have sampled way more than enough of the stuff to know I dont like it. Doubt I like it if we was assured the recipe come from Pancho Villa himself. I much rather have Owen's or Jimmy Dean with my blancillos..papas and flour taurpolians.  Now maybe Santa Anna had a good version..I aint sure about that. Sides everybody know cops is much more astute than slab savers.  Thats how I figgered out all this stuff.  It's elementary my dear Watson..elementary
> 
> bigwheel




Ya know BW, I have sat quietly by and watched you tear apart members on this forum.  You are an over bearing, big headed Texan who thinks that the only good flavors and food comes from the big horn state.  I have met a lot of Texans over my 42 years of cooking and thank God I have because with your attitude I may have mistakenly drawn the conclusion that everyone from Texas is like you.  Hell, I had to re-read your post twice just to figure out what the f^&k you said.  Besides being an arrogant SOB, do you offer anything to this forum?  So far I have seen you degrade almost every post and member you respond to.  (â€œIfâ€™in it aint from the mother land of Texas, it aint worth putting over a hot coalâ€


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya know BW, I have sat quietly by and watched you tear apart members on this forum.  You are an over bearing, big headed Texan who thinks that the only good flavors and food comes from the big horn state.  I have met a lot of Texans over my 42 years of cooking and thank God I have because with your attitude I may have mistakenly drawn the conclusion that everyone from Texas is like you.  Hell, I had to re-read your post twice just to figure out what the f^&k you said.  Besides being an arrogant SOB, do you offer anything to this forum?  So far I have seen you degrade almost every post and member you respond to.  (â€œIfâ€™in it aint from the mother land of Texas, it aint worth putting over a hot coalâ€


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

[smilie=threadjacked.gif]  [smilie=hump.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=sorry.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill, if you don't feed the animals...........they go away


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill, if you don't feed the animals...........they go away



Not this guy Puff, I am not that lucky.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you brotha'


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey now I will do a disappearing act anytime yall get ready..or most especially when Mr. Rempe get's ready for me to say arreviderchie. He got the twirling Boss sign last I checked.  Now cant promise you won't be bored once I make an exit of course  I will even go with the majority vote if anybody want to start one of them poll things. I aint never figgered out how do it right or I would do it myself.  Let us have a vote. Now no...the godless commie liberals cant vote twice and no dead people allowed to particpate. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey now I will do a disappearing act anytime yall get ready..or most especially when Mr. Rempe get's ready for me to say arreviderchie. He got the twirling Boss sign last I checked.  Now cant promise you won't be bored once I make an exit of course  I will even go with the majority vote if anybody want to start one of them poll things. I aint never figgered out how do it right or I would do it myself.  Let us have a vote. Now no...the godless commie liberals cant vote twice and no dead people allowed to particpate. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


I thanks wees jest be axing fo a reg u lar dood dat can spred his goesintas of knowin'. Without all the b.s. ya'll have growd used to


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 7, 2007)

Hmmm...that some kinda outta state eubonics on dat one brudder. Could ya perhaps translate it into Foat Wuth type palaver so us simple minded types might get a grasp? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well like I's was tryin to bees sayin'.
I done have been thinkin' sum of the Yankees/and or peeples done been geetin' pretty upset at the ways you done been postin'.
I don't not be speakin' jest for me or meself.
Straiten' up there cowboy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I for one agree with Bill & Puff! Anybody else?


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

That's three of us.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hmmm...that some kinda outta state eubonics on dat one brudder. Could ya perhaps translate it into Foat Wuth type palaver so us simple minded types might get a grasp? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



And when, and do the folks from FORT WORTH spell as bad as you?  You know my vote.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Any other voters here?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Guess I always root for the underdog. Don't like his posts, don't read 'em. Don't reply to 'em. Seems like there seems to be a bit of thin skin among the board faithfull. Puff has the pills, take a couple. 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Guess I always root for the underdog. Don't like his posts, don't read 'em. Don't reply to 'em. Seems like there seems to be a bit of thin skin among the board faithfull. Puff has the pills, take a couple. 8)



I hear they're pretty good


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing a Finney :P


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Can sum1 splain to me wut zactly we be's votin' on?
Thanks
Puff on 2 wheels


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 7, 2007)

Well Dats can't believe you turning State's Evidence here..I thought me and you was tight   I never miss none of your stuff..sniff sniff.  I skip over a lot of other nonsense. Must be the Clint Eastwood Avatar..he's one of my favorites. Color me..dissapointed to say the least..course all the shrinks say I dont make friends easy..so I guess that's normal. Griff stays constipated a lot I can tell. It bound to be all the whale blubber intake. Or maybe it the old frozen toilet deal. Who knows?  I'm still waiting for the poll. Let's do it. To coin a phrase used up in Utah a few years back. 

bigwheel




			
				DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Guess I always root for the underdog. Don't like his posts, don't read 'em. Don't reply to 'em. Seems like there seems to be a bit of thin skin among the board faithfull. Puff has the pills, take a couple. 8)


----------



## Unity (Jan 7, 2007)

After getting stomped for reacting in public before, I've communicated some of my concerns by PM, to Greg and to BW. BW's bullying behavior tamed down for a while but it has crept back. For example, the "Eubonics" references in recent days (that's "Ebonics," by the way) are starting to try my patience. I don't enjoy pulling up my unread posts and finding racism and similar blanket prejudices, or ethnic slurs and similar verbal abuse. I don't think any of us -- or at least the majority of us -- want the board to be a hateful place. 

--John


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well Dats can't believe you turning State's Evidence here..I thought me and you was tight   I never miss none of your stuff..sniff sniff.  I skip over a lot of other nonsense. Must be the Clint Eastwood Avatar..he's one of my favorites. Color me..dissapointed to say the least..course all the shrinks say I dont make friends easy..so I guess that's normal. Griff stays constipated a lot I can tell. It bound to be all the whale blubber intake. Or maybe it the old frozen toilet deal. Who knows?  I'm still waiting for the poll. Let's do it. To coin a phrase used up in Utah a few years back.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



 :scratch

Turning States Evidence? Seems like I'm the only one who has stood up for you. Care to argue that?

Screw the poll. I've scanned your 600+ posts. Your Ft.Worth humor is ok by me. Not the prettiest gramer I've seen. Your intent, when taken as a whole, is to better the world of Q. Now I don't really care what the pin heads vote. This board ain't a democracy as you pointed out earlier, it is ruled by our benevolent dictator Gregus Rempus. If he were to ban you, then I'll stand by you and move on. 

More than likely even give you some friendly fire should you lock horns with a mod in the future.

My Avatar's been removed in a show of support for you. And will stay removed until I either get the boot or there is some sort of closure on this issue.

While I don't much like Texans (alot of personal history we don't need to go into here), I think that you've gotten a raw deal most of the time. 

To hell with the poll, and I won't vote should a poll be placed.

So dig your heels in. Remember the Alamo or whatever it is that gets your dander up. 

Ilegtimus Noncorundum or something like that.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> After getting stomped for reacting in public before, I've communicated some of my concerns by PM, to Greg and to BW. BW's bullying behavior tamed down for a while but it has crept back. For example, the "Eubonics" references in recent days (that's "Ebonics," by the way) are starting to try my patience. I don't enjoy pulling up my unread posts and finding *racism* and similar blanket prejudices, or *ethnic slurs* and similar verbal abuse. I don't think any of us -- or at least the majority of us -- want the board to be a hateful place.
> 
> --John



John,
Care to elaborate. You can PM is you're more comfy with that.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Unity (Jan 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Dave, you apparently weren't tuned in back in September when my irritation overstepped the bounds. Read through the first couple of pages of http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6154 for some examples of ethnic slurs. Racism is apparent in the "eubonics" remarks in several threads, and in the Fort Worth neighborhood comments of about a week ago in http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=101735 . In addition, constantly identifying people by national origin, in uncomplimentary or mocking terms -- for example, I don't think most Americans of Italian descent like to be called "Eyetalians" -- seems completely unnecessary unless the intent is to belittle. 

A little bit of this kind of stuff in isolation can be overlooked. A steady diet of it is poisonous.

--John


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

I was gonna stay out of this, but what the heck...Ive got no problem with BW...I dont see him as any more of a ball buster than anyone else... Its all entertainment...There's been much more hatefull comments made to others that weren't taken personally and were taken in good fun, but it seems when he does it, it starts a big hallibaloo...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 8, 2007)

GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John,
I just read both those posts from strart to finish. Maybe I'm just not PC enough? When I call my uncle a level headed Swede cause the snoose drips evenly from both sides of his mouth, or sing along to Cinnamon Girl or Brown Suger am I being racist? I don't think so.

More to the point, I don't fine "a billion Chinamen" to be offensive. 

Can we agree not to agree on this and move on?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I for one haven’t seen the first positive thing that Big Wheel has offered this forum.  He continues to pick apart every post that doesn’t start in Texas.  Can someone show me where he has been an asset to this forum?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well see I dont care about whut you think or whut your policitcally correct retard pals thinks. I really think that is how we differ.
> 
> bigwheel



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... sc&start=0
 [smilie=tongue.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya know BW, I have sat quietly by and watched you tear apart members on this forum.  You are an over bearing, big headed Texan who thinks that the only good flavors and food comes from the big horn state.  I have met a lot of Texans over my 42 years of cooking and thank God I have because with your attitude I may have mistakenly drawn the conclusion that everyone from Texas is like you.  *Hell, I had to re-read your post twice just to figure out what the f^&k you said.  Besides being an arrogant SOB, do you offer anything to this forum?  So far I have seen you degrade almost every post and member you respond to.  (â€œIfâ€™in it aint from the mother land of Texas, it aint worth putting over a hot coalâ€*


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 8, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> GO BUCKS!!!!



 :scratch  [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  :scratch  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that BW can,  and has a lot to offer this board. His delivery just plain sucks! He has posted some recipes here that really sound great and I have 1 I'm gonna try. But does every "F" ing thing have to have Texas being better than anything else or everybody not from Texas being a yankee in it? That $hit is just put in to piss others off!


----------



## Unity (Jan 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> John,
> I just read both those posts from strart to finish. *Maybe I'm just not PC enough? *When I call my uncle a level headed Swede cause the snoose drips evenly from both sides of his mouth, or sing along to Cinnamon Girl or Brown Suger am I being racist? I don't think so.
> 
> More to the point, I don't fine "a billion Chinamen" to be offensive.
> ...


I'd have guessed that we don't see such things the same way. 

"Political correctness" is a so-so idea gone bad. I'm not an avocate of PC. Neither am I one who easily tolerates verbal bullying. But this isn't about me, I merely added my comment to a string of them. A lot of people find BW overbearing to the point of disgust, and it seems apparent that he likes it that way.

--John


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, I for one haven’t seen the first positive thing that Big Wheel has offered this forum.  He continues to pick apart every post that doesn’t start in Texas.  Can someone show me where he has been an asset to this forum?



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7167
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=6678
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p= ... ht=#100141
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p= ... ght=#99393

Don't have to look too hard.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I think that BW can,  and has a lot to offer this board. His delivery just plain sucks! He has posted some recipes here that really sound great and I have 1 I'm gonna try. But does every "F" ing thing have to have Texas being better than anything else or everybody not from Texas being a yankee in it? That $hit is just put in to piss others off!



I think if BW can talk in regular english, maybe we wouldn't take to him in a negative way. 

Surprisingly, I've stumbled across other boards where BW is a member, and he types just like everyone else   I was wondering if it was really him...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, take out the Texas & yankee crap and he has stuff to offer! Not one of those recipes will taste better in Texas!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 8, 2007)

I just love PC liberals.  Would it make you happy if I promise to vote for Hillary?  

bigwheel





			
				Unity said:
			
		

> After getting stomped for reacting in public before, I've communicated some of my concerns by PM, to Greg and to BW. BW's bullying behavior tamed down for a while but it has crept back. For example, the "Eubonics" references in recent days (that's "Ebonics," by the way) are starting to try my patience. I don't enjoy pulling up my unread posts and finding racism and similar blanket prejudices, or ethnic slurs and similar verbal abuse. I don't think any of us -- or at least the majority of us -- want the board to be a hateful place.
> 
> --John


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 8, 2007)

I find BW's lingo quite humorus.  But then, I is from Texas.  East Texas, where the BBQ is crappy according th BW.      HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I just love PC liberals.  Would it make you happy if I promise to vote for Hillary?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Just when I thought I couldn't dislike him anymore!


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I just love PC liberals.  Would it make you happy if I promise to vote for Hillary?
> 
> bigwheel



Shipwrecked
>> A man was washed up on a beach after a terrible shipwreck.
>>
>> Only a sheep and a sheepdog were washed up with him.
>> After looking around, he realized that they were stranded on a Deserted 
>> island.
>>
>> After being there for awhile, he got into the habit of taking his two 
>> animal companions to the beach every evening to watch the sun set.
>>
>> One particular evening, the sky was a fiery red with beautiful cirrus 
>> clouds, the breeze was warm and gentle- a perfect night for romance.
>>
>> As they sat there, the sheep started looking better and better to the 
>> lonely man.  Soon, he leaned over to the sheep and put his arm around it.
>>
>> But the sheepdog, ever protective of the sheep, growled fiercely until 
>> the man took his arm from around the sheep.
>>
>> After that, the three of them continued to enjoy the sunsets together, 
>> but there was no more cuddling.
>>
>> A few weeks passed by and, lo and behold, there was another shipwreck. 
>> The only survivor was Hillary Clinton.
>>
>> That evening, the man introduced Hillary to the evening beach ritual. It 
>> was another beautiful evening - red sky, cirrus clouds, a warm and gentle 
>> breeze - perfect for a night of romance.  Pretty soon, the man stared to 
>> get "those feelings" again.
>>
>> He fought the urge as long as he could, but he finally gave in and leaned 
>> over to Hillary cautiously, and whispered in her ear......
>>
>> "Would you mind taking the dog for a walk?" 

*Hope thats not to politically incorrect for Y'all...*


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Like I said, take out the Texas & yankee crap and he has stuff to offer! Not one of those recipes will taste better in Texas!



They will taste better in Texas if its 20 and snowing here and 80 and sunny there !!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3lwsxiuw]
> Like I said, take out the Texas & yankee crap and he has stuff to offer! Not one of those recipes will taste better in Texas!



They will taste better in Texas if its 20 and snowing here and 80 and sunny there !!![/quote:3lwsxiuw]

Only if you were planning on eating outdoors!


----------



## Unity (Jan 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I just love PC liberals.  Would it make you happy if I promise to vote for Hillary?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


I feel the love. Like when you told me you love Yankees. If we met face-to-face, BW, I expect you'd brandishyour Sig .40.

--John
(That's illegal in Virginia, but I gather that it's okay in Texas.)


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I feel the love. Like when you told me you love Yankees. If we met face-to-face, BW, I expect you'd brandishyour Sig .40.
> 
> --John
> (That's illegal in Virginia, but I gather that it's okay in Texas.)



Its Ok in New York too, they tried to take them away but it didnt work, thank god...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, he posts a few recipies.  He has pissed off more people than the posts he has made.  

I will get off my horse now.  If you folks want to put up with his demeaning other members then so be it.  I cant take it any more.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill..Bill..Bill..you seem a little tense and overwrought.  Having worked with firemen for many years..as you might imagine I have accumulated more than a passing knowledge of the genre.  Based on my vast expurience in this area..it would be my recommendation that you go squirt some water on something...ideally something that is combusting. I know how yall love that kinda stuff.  I think it would help you to relax a bit.  Just my dos centavos of course If that dont work try a Valium and half a jug of Vodka. There aint no sense in getting yourself all stressed out here. Sliding down the pole a few times should help too..if they still got poles in your neck of the woods of course.  If not..forget about the pole deal. 

bigwheel


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 8, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hmmm...that some kinda outta state eubonics on dat one brudder. Could ya perhaps translate it into Foat Wuth type palaver so us simple minded types might get a grasp? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel





			
				Unity said:
			
		

> For example, the "Eubonics" references in recent days (that's "Ebonics," by the way) are starting to try my patience. I don't enjoy pulling up my unread posts and finding racism and similar blanket prejudices, or ethnic slurs and similar verbal abuse. I don't think any of us -- or at least the majority of us -- want the board to be a hateful place.
> 
> --John



John
I know how this place started and are you speaking for the group cause if that statment by BW racist and a ethnic slur then this place has become way to PC. The man is a racist for using the word Ebonics? 

Sad day.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not about to weigh in here...however:

1. Ebonics is a recognized language by YOUR government, is taught in schools and therefore not a racist remark in my book (which is the only book that counts)

2. Most importantly, I have said it before and I will say it again...the door to this forum swings both ways.  If you don't like it...LEAVE!!

--not directed to anyone in particular...but to the public in general.  This forum will not become like the rest...that's what makes this forum what it is...just ask anyone! 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just don't ask me


----------



## Unity (Jan 8, 2007)

Jim, Greg, I believe you're focusing so narrowly on the word Ebonics that you're missing how BW uses it. He's not talking about a nonstandard dialect of English in some neutral scholarly sense, he's using the word as a shorhand label for racial stereotypes. A code. However you cut it, racial stereotyping is a form of racism. When I see him saying things like "[I j]ust try to keep sharp on the Foat Wuth eubonics so if I happen to wind up outta gas over in Stop Six I bees able to comoonicate with em," and "I usually flash em a Sig .40. They understands that purty well too," I see contemptuous ridicule and an attitude of superiority on _top_ of stereotypes. Add it all together and it sure looks like racism.

Now I don't know what the man really feels and believes. He's obviously putting on an act at least some of the time. Maybe it's all just ignorant, innocent fun and he doesn't know that a Black person browsing the board would be affronted and outraged. Maybe he loves Blacks just like he loves PC liberals and Yankees. 

So, Greg, are you asking me to leave the board? 

--John


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, this is really turning into a bunch of crap....


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What John P. said.
I thought this was a BBQ forum?? WTF :?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Wow, this is really turning into a bunch of crap....



The Boss said his comments weren't aimed at anyone in particular. Take him at his word. 

WTF, why am I doing this?  

John is correct, this is becoming a bunch of crap.

I'm getting tired of the hypersenseativities (if that's a word) of those who for what ever reason feel that they must carry the flag of those they feel are oppressed.

I'll say it again. No I won't, it's like trying to teach a pig to sing. Y'all know the punch line. 

Hey, life ain't fair. If it was I'd have all of Kloset's pits  and Rempes board  

Let BW be BW. If he crosses the line, then lock and load, until then stand down.

I yield the forum.


----------



## Griff (Jan 8, 2007)

Dats

I'm glad to see your avatar is back.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Dats
> 
> I'm glad to see your avatar is back.
> 
> Griff



It was a quandry for a while. I've always stood up for anyone I thought was getting a bum rap, even from childhood. Locked a bully in his locker once decades ago in Jr High. That was fun! Not that I'm biggest guy on the block in physical stature by any means. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but being stupid isn't against the law. And in my line of work I come across many stupid folks. But, in my line of work I have an ethical and legal obligation to protect those  folks I come across. But not here, not in this enviroment. 

I usually just ignore the idiots. Trueth be told, some them think I'm the idiot. 

I was thinking earlier that this whole BW thing had gotten out of hand. Put up a poll, should BW be excommunicated type nonsense? What troubled me was that it was from some of the folks that I've come to respect.

Back in the Viking days there was a thing called the "ALL THING", where you could call some one out and the particpants (land owners) would vote and that would be the end of it. It was up to the victorious party to collect on the judgement, if any. No appeals, no forgiveness. The poll thing struck me as being kind of like that only that there are no "Landed Barons".  Making more of a popularity contest than a real trial.

To that end, I stood up for the man. No regrets. I'm sure he's not the next coming of Christ, but he ain't the devil either. All men have thier crosses to bear. I wasn't about to have BW crucified because he offended someones sensibilites.

The Raciest card was played*. In my opinion, the evidence didn't support that. I read all of BW 600+ posts. Now, I'm not the Boss or a moderator. I think they perform their duties well. I'm just a member who has voice, for the time being. 

I hope this post will be the end of this, but I fear it won't.

* I had no less than 10 EEO complaints filed against me when I commanded troops. Talk about a witch hunt. Not one was ever forwarded for "further review or charges" cause they were simply an attempt at intimidation. I'm the most color blind guy you'll ever meet.

HOW ABOUT THOSE COWBOYS, er SEAHAWKS.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm not about to weigh in here...however:
> 
> 1. Ebonics is a recognized language by YOUR government, is taught in schools and therefore not a racist remark in my book (which is the only book that counts)
> 
> ...


Forgot No.3 and No.4 there Greg! 
3. If the Site Administrator doesn't agree with your post, he will just delete it!
4. Some rules apply to some and NOT others.  :?
Enough said. Nice signature line there Mr. Site Administrator. Way to lead by example.  :roll:


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Dat
I have known BW on the Boards for a long time, back in the Lineback days as an example. On that Board someone posted "BBQ is hog and ribs don't count. The BBQ wars were unreal, killed a lot of those Boards. In those days you could be invited to AL or GA to get your butt kicked over cooking styles. Offsets were smoke roasting and not BBQ.

Back when Billie Maynard was still with us, this TX Smack Talk was at an all time high, it's what you are seeing now. The reaction is what is what BW looks for, understand it for what it is and play along, it's a lot more fun. Many are making it to easy, it's a TX thing. 

Many Boards get what I call the herd mentality, everyone needs to agree, those that don't are run off. This Board has not been that way and I hope it doesn't become so.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember Those day's too Jim. I think back when Dave Lineback and Rick Thread had things going on there list's. We both know who and how it got wrecked. I agree that I don't want that to happen here. Well said. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2007)

Holy Sh*t, I go away for a few days and look what the hell happens. 

Let's all take a Xanax and relax!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 9, 2007)

5 pages...views shared...that's all for now.


----------

